# DTG bullet vs t-jet blazer pro



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

which one prints a better dark color shirts?
what is the price of bullet... blazer pro i can get for 31 gz (CAD)
how many black t-shirts can these print in an hour (real numbers not the one posted on their websites)

i was told that the cost of ink on printing dark garment with a4 size image would cost $2.50 a print... how is tht compare to the bullet

also, i looked at dtg xpress at swfeast but couldnt find alot of owners neither any videos of it... i would appriciate if someone can tell me the price and the above concerns of this printer as well

one more confusion im facing is tht... at swfeast, their comparison table shows HM1 can print the most t shirts in an hour, when their bullet and express looks alot bigger with multiple platens... 

will any of these machine be good for producing 300 t-shirts a day or should i look into kornit but that one seems pricy for a first time dtg buyer

i also found out tht us screen went out of business, but im still thinking of buying it if i can find a bargin on it... given that if i find good reviews on it along with other companies that can provide technical support and parts for it if it bust on me...

any comment suggestion would be highly appriciated


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

If I were in your situation I would rather purchase multiple HM-1s or DTG Vipers or multiple Blazers. The HM-1/Viper and Blazer would have newer technology then the Bullet/Express and I prefer single platen over multiple platens.

Perhaps wait until more news of the Brother printer that is expected to come out in July? Its priced between the DTG/T-jets and Kornits.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The multi platen Blazer Pro will be faster then single station printers. It can do 3 shirts in a row after the starting pause while a single platen printer will have a starting pause before each print. The Blazer Pro will also offer you a larger print size - up to 16 1/2 inches x 46 inches.

You also have no need to worry about support and parts for the Blazer printers.

Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Harry,

I know there is alot going on right now, but I applaud you for steppin up and offering your services to help others out.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

i know eh this is such a relief...


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

As far as speed goes the larger format printers are inherently slower then the smaller format machines due to the way the print head must travel and the Y axis moves are in the order of 20 -40% slower. 
Depending on the loading methods used on the smaller format machine they can be quite efficient. 
We have noticed many shops that requires more throughput choose multiple single platen machines with one operator and multiple heat presses. 
A single platen machine can actually exceed the production of multi-platen machines in production setups.
The only advantage larger format machines have is that they have a wider or longer print area, and depending on your needs may be a determining factor.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

for me, i wana have the option of printing on a larger area. as far as the speed goes, ill try one machine... if it doesnt print as much as the demand than ill have to buy another one...


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

freestylezz said:


> for me, i wana have the option of printing on a larger area. as far as the speed goes, ill try one machine... if it doesnt print as much as the demand than ill have to buy another one...


Then the 17 or wider 24" wide machine is your ticket.
There are a few 17 inch wide models to choose from but really the only current 24" inch wide is the Bullet.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for suggesting... and yes, that is another machine im looking at...
bullet and express... but i didnt see any reviews on express yet? are they still making these?

but at the end... ive been more convinced with the print quality of blazer than those too...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There is also the new viper that came out from DTG. It is already available in Europe and I believe they are getting ready to start shipping them here. It has a double pallet bed, basically like a HM1 but with two platens printing at once. Here is a link to a thread here that shows video of it http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-brand/t73381.html, This could also be a viable option.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I was just looking at the viper thread, and it can run 3 shirts at a time, basically the same as the blazer.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

are you sure viper can print 3 at a time?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

freestylezz said:


> are you sure viper can print 3 at a time?


From the Viper specifications page:

Loads two garments at one time, or one extra large 16 x 45 inch print


Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I was going by the thread where the member that bought one said he could print three. My original statement may be correct


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The current configuration of the Viper is that it has a 4-2-1 shirt board, allowing you to do 4 - 7.5" x 13" or 2 - 13" x 16.5" or 1 - 16.5" x 29" print. We are awaiting our prototype of the 3 - up youth board (3 - 10.5" x 12") and a larger 3 - up adult board soon to follow. Because the Viper is belt fed we do not face the same length limitations that a fixed bed machine does. The key differences in the Viper are the white ink management system which keeps the white ink pigment suspended as well as the interactive laser/height adjustment and mist evacuation system that eliminates ink mist going over the encoder strip. The Viper comes with a 2 year warranty as well.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

oh this is good... comparing it to the t-jet, it also prints 2 t-shirts at a time when doing larger size image

i wonder how the speed is of the viper? can it produce as fast as the blazer?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

How fast is the viper Dark shirt print speed compared to the dark shirt print speed on the hm1 Don?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Good questions. Our testing has shown the HM-1 C to be slightly faster than the Viper when printing one shirt only, due to some inefficiencies in the 4880 print engine compared to the 2400, however the Viper begins to shine when doing multipe shirts at one time. With the 4-2-1 board I described earlier you can print 4 small prints (up to 7.5" x 13) in the time you would print 2.5 or so on am Hm-1 and 2 - 13" x 16.5 prints about 20% faster than with an Hm-1. One of the benefits of the Viper is that if prints a dark print (full board whether 1,2, or 4) unattended. This means no hitting a LOAD button between passes. This frees the operator up to do other productive things.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Don, obviously the 4880 printhead is better than the 2400 as for it's durability but the 2400 has been definitely used beyond it's potential for the better of course. My question is, since the 2400 heads are discontinued will you evolve the HM-1 to use a rugged head such as the 4880? I personally have always raised a brow to the HM1, it only seems right to build off that platform but with the toughness of the 4880. I hope I didn't hijack the thread, as I am trying to keep it in bounds here. Also I seen somewhere a pic for the Kiosk 3, do you have that link?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

freestylezz said:


> oh this is good... comparing it to the t-jet, it also prints 2 t-shirts at a time when doing larger size image
> 
> i wonder how the speed is of the viper? can it produce as fast as the blazer?



The Blazer Pro printer should have a slight edge on speed due to the FastArtist/FastRIP software it uses. There is also a software / mechanical speed bump upgrade that will be added to the Blazers within the month that should increase production speed by about 20%.

Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

In all fairness to the consumer marketplace, with the future of the Fast T-Jet line being up in the air at this time, making recommendations about the Blazer is misleading. Unless there is information that is being withheld from the people here, US Screen is out of business and there has been no indication that anyone has made provisions to pick up manufacturing of the machines, and, if so, what about existing warranties and pending/unfullfilled orders. 

Machines based on the same print engine, printing at the same resoltuion with the same mode (bi or unidirectional) will print at the same speed. With the 360 enhanced mode on the Viper and at least one other 48x0 based machine, these units will outperform other 48x0 based machines by as much as 30-40% in regards to speed. And, additionally, based on last listed pricing for the Blazer Pro, there is an $8000 difference in price between the machines.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

> making recommendations about the Blazer is misleading. Unless there is information that is being withheld from the people here, US Screen is out of business


Unfortunately The truth


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

yep... the price difference is huge and the machines "engine" is the same... so i dont see why t-jet would be faster viper
unless someone who carries both want to do a demonstration for us


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

@harry: could you give us some details on the 20% speed increase? does it come as a driver update or fastrip update? ist it free for owners? who develops it?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

We just completed a training with a large, former US Screen T-Jet dealer (one of their earliest) and he commented that the productivity of the Viper was greater than that of the Blazer Pro - not night and day, but noticeably faster. Add the 360 enhanced mode into the mix and you will see a significant productivity increase with the Viper.


----------

